# CPC looking for Coding/Billing Job!



## kpeters88 (Jul 30, 2012)

I am looking for a coding/billing job in Alabama. I currently have CPC, and have coded/billing experience for 2 1/2 years. I have 1 year managering experience. If anyone is interested in me, you can email me at kabie2006@hotmail.com and I will be happy to email you my resume...Thanks


----------



## BarbaraAT (Jul 31, 2012)

Where at in Alabama are you looking?


----------



## kpeters88 (Jul 31, 2012)

Depends, just about anywhere? Do you know of anything?


----------

